# how old is this bottle I have called philadelphia famous since 1894



## matthew12438 (Mar 4, 2008)

does anybody know where this bottle came from and how old it is? the bottle says philadelphia on the front and saysfamous since 1894 and also says federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle . and also I wonder how much it is worth ? $[:-]


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 4, 2008)

> federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle


 
 That would indicate it is post prohibition so after the 1930s.
 In general these bottles dont have much value.


----------

